

How we built a social music sequencer in 48 hours - mcantelon
http://somethingcoded.com/

======
rorrr
I have tried it, and the UI is just sluggish and barely usable (Chrome, i7
CPU, 8GB RAM). Have you thought of optimizing the whole thing, like maybe
"rendering" the tune into WAV raw data, and playing that instead?

The social aspect is questionable too, it seems users just add random tunes,
and just one user can ruin the tune built by the rest.

